# Extreme Autofest



## n-sane-1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Is anyone attending the Extreme Autofest in San Diego on May 23? I will be out there looking for cars for our car show. I will have information to pass on at that time, or you can hit me back here. Thanks.


Thomas...


----------



## n-sane-1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Is no one attending this show? Or is no one interested in showing their car? Or is location an issue? Outside of San Diego and the IE, here are the other locations we have going for shows:

Chicago, Soldier Field, Saturday July 10th
SoCal, Hidden Valley Event Park, Satuday August 7th
Dallas, Tx, Market Hall, Saturday September 4th
San Mateo, CA San Mateo Expo Center, Satuday October 9th
San Diego, TBD
Inland Empire, TBD

Let me know if you have any interest in any of the above shows. Thanks.

T...


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/76300-meca-shows-so-cal-2010-so-far.html


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I will also be there


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

yes sir, I'll be there


----------



## n-sane-1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Big Red, Neel & Gymrat2005 I look forward to see you all there. PM me if you would like to get my contact info so we could meet up while we are there. Thanks.


T...


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

YouTube - Jackson 5 - I'll Be There


----------



## n-sane-1 (Oct 6, 2009)

I want to let any vendors or manufacturers that may be attending the show that I would like to talk to you as well. I am looking to fill some booths for the "Old Skool" show in Irvine on Aug 7th. If you want more detail please send me a PM. Thanks.


T...


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

A week and a half, and still no results posted on the MECA site.
What's up with that ??


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

The high tech Mercedes with 152 speakers and Dolby Digital THX SRS AC3 etc... won.

The Murdered out Black Truck won with magically floating tweeters.

Some cool cat from Arizona with one 12 hit like 150 or so on the meter at the head rest and won.

A bunch of hopping cars were playing nearby.

Gold leaf and chrome handcuff steering wheels are making a comeback.

They shoved us up at the corner away from everybody else. Nobody even walked our way to find out what a bunch of stock cars were doing. The Porta-Potty's were surprisingly clean throughout the day. I bought some Nacho's and shared them with a model/spokeswoman who sported a muffin top and no shame. Lot's of 5 dollar racing shirts to be had. The NSX is a pretty car. It is possible to completely Rice out a Lamborghini or a Aston Martin. 

They might have filled half of the available space.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

^ that about sums it up...lol. 

At least they opened that back gate for us and we were one of the first to be able to leave the big area.


----------

